# DNA 200 Mods? When, who and where?



## Chukin'Vape (22/7/15)

Hi folks, I have been checking some online reviews of the new DNA 200 chip about to hit the market. But have not heard a dayum thing locally. 

Want want want - shuttup take my money...!


----------



## HPBotha (22/7/15)

$60 odd for the board, add in your lipo, 510, buttons and 3D printing - bob's your uncle. there are a few manufacturers bringing out mods VERY soon. however the board is still very young and there have been lots of tooling behind the scenes... so you should be seeing market ready products in August.


----------



## Chukin'Vape (22/7/15)

HPBotha said:


> $60 odd for the board, add in your lipo, 510, buttons and 3D printing - bob's your uncle. there are a few manufacturers bringing out mods VERY soon. however the board is still very young and there have been lots of tooling behind the scenes... so you should be seeing market ready products in August.



I'm waiting for the DNA 200 - so i'm stuck in mod-limbo until then. There has been some sample reviews (Rip Trippers - i'll post the link). To me right now, I need high wattage to support a low build - it needs to have the ability to swop batteries. Batteries on the fixed devices just seem to bung out rather quickly. So this is my next piece. I dont understand why you would spend R1350 on a TC device that only pumps 60W.. 

So yeah - lets get the big guns out now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

